# Unsightly old tanks can be saved........



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2012)

Just thought I'd share some light on what can be done with a little patience, some tapping, and some metal scraps laying around to shim the inside of the tank for shaping...
First 5 pkotos: First issue was the deap crease in the front right top corner in a bend yet.... came out pretty well though-
Second was a hole pierced into the top of the tank. Luckly most of the metal was still curled back inside the opening. That too ended up fairly well. Lastly, the entire hinge area had to be reshaped and straightened. 
Last 3 photos are the end results...... bri.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice! 

Now tell us what you used to tap it with and how you did it! 

Regular body hammer?


----------

